# CS5_Photoshop: Fehlermeldung bei Filter-Anwendung



## ingers (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo, 
ich bin langjährige psd-Nutzerin und habe jetzt die aktuelle CS5 installiert. 
Bei allen Mal- und Zeichenfiltern (Einstellung RGB, 8 bit) bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung: "Vorgang konnte nicht abgeschlossen werden". Arbeite auf dem iMac i7. 
Kann mir jemand weiter helfen? Danke


----------



## Philip Kurz (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo.

Kommt da nur "Vorgang konnte nicht abgeschlossen werden" oder vielleicht noch sowas wie "Es war nicht genügend Speicher verfügbar"? Grundsätzlich würde ich Photoshop aber erstmal neu aufsetzen, wenn das Problem weiterhin besteht.

Grüße

Philip


----------



## ingers (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

mein Rechner hat 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher, das kann also nicht das Problem sein. Außer der genannten Fehlermeldung bekomme ich auch keine weitere, die mir weiterhelfen könnte. Ich arbeite auf der Vollversion und nicht auf der Try-out, bin also immer noch ratlos.

Danke trotzdem.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (27. Mai 2010)

Hi,

arbeitest du zufällig mit Netzlaufwerken oder Wechseldatenträgern?
Wenn ja, dann scheint das ein hausgemachtes Problem zu sein.

Ansonsten kannst du auch mal schauen, wieviel Arbeitsspeicher zu Ps zur Verfügung gestellt hast.

Viele Erfolg und liebe Grüße,
Markus


----------



## Philip Kurz (27. Mai 2010)

Kommen die Dateien, an denen du arbeitest, vielleicht über ein Netzwerk oder einen Wechseldatenträger? Eine Neuinstallation hilft auch nicht? Schon beim Starten von Photoshop Apfel + Alt + Shift gedrückt, um eventuelle persönliche Einstellungen zurückzusetzen (bitte vorher die persönlichen Einstellungen sichern )? Vielleicht kann hier wirklich nur der Adobe Support helfen. Ich habe auch mal fix einige englische Foren/Webseiten durchforstet, aber ohne Erfolg. Sorry.

Grüße

Philip

/edit
Ich muss mal wieder daran arbeiten Beiträge schneller zu schreiben. :-(


----------



## basileia6 (16. Februar 2011)

ist zwar schon ne weile her, vielleicht ist es aber immer noch interessant: die arial.ttf nachinstallieren! dann klappt's auch mit den filtern : )


----------



## ded (23. Dezember 2011)

basileia6 hat gesagt.:


> ist zwar schon ne weile her, vielleicht ist es aber immer noch interessant: die arial.ttf nachinstallieren! dann klappt's auch mit den filtern : )



Kurz und gut. Das war's wirklich. Arial, allerdings jetzt .otf, aktiviert und es tut.


----------

